# Teckenstrul

## brosen

Hej!

Har fått lite strul med tecken efter en större uppdatering, vet dock inte var problemet kan ligga. Hade inga problem för ett tag sedan, men uppenbarligen har jag gjort något korkat någonstans  :Wink: 

I konsolen får jag t ex litet sigma, xi  och stort sigma för åäö. I gnome har jag inga problem att skriva i en terminal men får vid svar från konsolprogram (df t ex) tomma rutor för svenska tecken.

I /etc/rc.conf har jag följande:

```

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no" (inget tangentbord med windowstangenter)

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

och i /etc/env.d/02locale finner vi följande:

```

LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE

```

Några förslag?

----------

## brosen

Inga svar, hmm. Jo det är lite konstigt.  :Wink: 

Jag loggar in med GDM, det roliga här är att "Välkommen" och namn på veckodagar står korrekt, medan "språk" inte är det.  Det som skulle vara ett "å" har bl a något som liknar en yen-symbol.

----------

## kallamej

Skumt, ja. Vad säger

```
locale
```

och 

```
locale charmap
```

----------

## brosen

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Skumt, ja. Vad säger
> 
> ```
> locale
> ```
> ...

 

```

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="sv_SE"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"

LC_NAME="sv_SE"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE"

LC_ALL=sv_SE

```

resp.

```

ISO-8859-1

```

Upptäckte dessutom att GDM-skärmen skriver "å" korrekt om jag byter GDM-tema. Från Gentoo cow till hm, en annan Gentoo.  De andra konstigheterna är kvar dock.

----------

## kallamej

Det verkar som att du antingen har ett eller flera korrupta typsnitt, eller så är dina localefiler felaktiga. Eftersom locale charmap hävdar att du kör med iso-8859-1 borde den ju tolka sådana strängar på ett bra sätt. Vilka versioner av Gnome etc. kör du?

----------

## brosen

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Det verkar som att du antingen har ett eller flera korrupta typsnitt, eller så är dina localefiler felaktiga. Eftersom locale 

 

Hur ser jag vilken ebuild en speciell fil hör till egentligen? Man kunde ju alltid uppdatera den som fonterna finns i.

 *Quote:*   

> charmap hävdar att du kör med iso-8859-1 borde den ju tolka sådana strängar på ett bra sätt. Vilka versioner av Gnome etc. kör du?

 

Problemet upptsod efter en avbruten world uppdatering som senare följdes av en uppdatering till Gnome 2.6 som i sin tur föjldes av en ordentlig world. Inte så smart kanske  :Wink: 

Då dessa följde ganska tätt på varandra är jag osäker på när problemet uppstod.

Det är inte hela världen, men småirriterande. Det kanske går över av sig själv efter några nya uppdateringar  :Smile: 

----------

## kallamej

 *brosen wrote:*   

> Hur ser jag vilken ebuild en speciell fil hör till egentligen? Man kunde ju alltid uppdatera den som fonterna finns i.

 

Om du har gentoolkit installerat är det bara att köra

```
qpkg -f /path/to/file
```

----------

## brosen

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Om du har gentoolkit installerat är det bara att köra
> 
> ```
> qpkg -f /path/to/file
> ```
> ...

 

Ah, fint. Då ska vi se om jag kan lösa det här. Tack för all hjälp  :Smile: 

----------

## ozt

snabbläst lite grann och tror du använder fel consolefont

Här är mina inställningar:

```

KEYMAP="se-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14" <-- prova att ändra den?

```

----------

## brosen

 *ozt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> KEYMAP="se-latin1"
> ...

 

Tack för tips, tyvärr ingen skillnad.

----------

## matzer

Hittade ni någon lösning på problemet? Jag har samma problem (+ samma konfiguration), och har nu slitit som ett djur att bli av med det. Även här har det fungerat jättefint tidigare, men helt plötsligt (efter en "emerge -uD world"?) slutade det att fungera..

// matz

----------

## rayyen

Har samma problem jag med, fungerar i X fungerar i Konsollen men inte i någon av Terminalerna i X.. Har samma inställningar och locale säger exakt samma saker.

----------

## rayyen

fixxade sig.

----------

## ozt

 *rayyen wrote:*   

> fixxade sig.

 

Skriv vad du gjorde så underlättar det för framtida medlemmar om de skulle ha samma problem.

----------

